# Ebonite Duo



## DCBluesman (Dec 15, 2007)

*Black*





*Green*





Thank you for looking, particularly those who also comment.


----------



## TowMater (Dec 15, 2007)

Very nice!!  I like the black better.


----------



## leehljp (Dec 15, 2007)

IN the picture, I like the black one best also, but I know that in real life to real eyes, things are considerably different. I think I would really like the dark green one.


----------



## karlkuehn (Dec 15, 2007)

Overall, I'm not a fan of pregnant pens, and that kit turns my stomach (not sure why, maybe it's all the protruding symmetrical random 'plus' signs and weird flowers), but that top one (black) is really awesome, finish and kit/wood color wise. I like the green one, too it's just completely not my style, which is usually a good thing, IMO. []

Nice work, your finish looks great!


----------



## louisbry (Dec 15, 2007)

Very nice looking pens with the fit and finish perfect.  The only thing I don't like about them is the gold trim on the hardware but that is just me.


----------



## Dave_M (Dec 15, 2007)

Both are great, but I think I like the black a little better.  Nice work.


----------



## Ligget (Dec 15, 2007)

Lou in the top picture the clip overlaps the centre band but the bottom pen doesn`t, are the tubes sizes different or is it the result of a "save"?

Lovely pens, and superb colours of blanks, never used ebonite yet myself maybe someday![]


----------



## R2 (Dec 15, 2007)

Beuatiful match of kit and blank for both![][][]They both look stunning but my preference is for the green partly because it is slifghtly slimmer and partly because thta is suc a great colour.


----------



## johncrane (Dec 15, 2007)

They get a WOW from me Lou! do they have bling" bling" nibs[][][]


----------



## kkwall (Dec 15, 2007)

Lovely work. Love the Black one![]


----------



## rherrell (Dec 15, 2007)

Beautiful Lou. I like the green one.


----------



## winpooh498 (Dec 15, 2007)

I love the pens! The green is my favorite!


----------



## wdcav1952 (Dec 15, 2007)

Nice work, Lou.  I am working with some ebonite, and know first hand that a finish like you achieved is NOT easy!


----------



## Jim in Oakville (Dec 15, 2007)

I like the green one Lou.....[]


----------



## Blind_Squirrel (Dec 15, 2007)

Nice!

Do you have pictures of them with the caps off?


----------



## Rudy Vey (Dec 15, 2007)

Green is my vote, too. Just got some of this stuff and it turns nice!!


----------



## Darley (Dec 15, 2007)

Very nice Lou, but like the green better he suit the kit


----------



## tweetfaip (Dec 15, 2007)

Lou, both are fabulous.  I think the stronger contrast on the black one suits me better.

Eric


----------



## bitshird (Dec 15, 2007)

Those are the kind of pens I hope to turn someday, Nice work Lou, I like the green one best, the kits are so over the top, it's difficult to find something that isn't over powered by the hardware, I think the understated blanks worked very well with them, Great job on the both, (is the one a save?)


----------



## DCBluesman (Dec 16, 2007)

First, thank you for the kind comments and generous suggestions.  They are all appreciated!  Mark (and others) the two top barrels were actually that 3/32â€ different in length.  I measured to make sure the nib would still fit and since it did, I completed the pen.  I really donâ€™t do much in the way of saves.  If I screw something up, I just toss the tubes and start again.  John, they do, indeed, have â€œbling, blingâ€ nibs.  Iâ€™ll try to get a photo of them uncapped tomorrow.  Cav, the finish just takes time.   In terms of a favorite, I kinda like the green but probably because it is an unusual color to find anymore.


----------



## alxe24 (Dec 16, 2007)

Trully like the pens but the green is my favorite. MAy be is the shape. I like the emperor kit a lot but the straight shape of the green appeal more to me.


----------



## GaryMGg (Dec 16, 2007)

I missed these when they were first posted; they're real attractive.


----------



## MDWine (Dec 17, 2007)

I like'm both...

Nicely done sensei!


----------



## TAFFJ (Dec 21, 2007)

Lou I have just purchased the rollerball and fountain pen and have been trying to envisage what they would look like in various materials. you have now helped me settle for the black it reall does look stunning. I hope mine turn out to the same standard. Well done!


----------



## ed4copies (Dec 21, 2007)

I missed these the first time around also.

Nice work, Lou!!

I also believe the simpler the blank, the better it looks with the Emperor.  HOwever, nearly every one I have sold has been Dawn's PR in burgundy.


----------



## DCBluesman (Dec 21, 2007)

I love it when a thread comes back to life.  Thanks for the additional comments.  And Ed, have you made any Emperor's that weren't burgundy DPR?  [8D]


----------



## ed4copies (Dec 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DCBluesman_
> <br />I love it when a thread comes back to life.  Thanks for the additional comments.  And Ed, have you made any Emperor's that weren't burgundy DPR?  [8D]



That, of course, is marketing strategy question.  Which, of course, is highly confidential.  Otherwise, I would be HAPPY to answer, but my client COULD sue.

(We both know that would be bad!!!)


Coded answer follows:
<center>VERY FEW!!  </center>


Merry Christmas, my friend.  

(And, yes, I am starting to get back to normal as the rush subsides)


----------



## gerryr (Dec 21, 2007)

Hah,  Ed only ever made one EPR Emperor, he just keeps re-selling the same one.[]

Those are both very nice Lou.  I think I also prefer the green, but that has as much to do with the shape as the color.


----------

